# Totally cool and/or useless finds



## Jim (Feb 13, 2017)

:LOL2: Things we want but not need!

*Ka-Bar Tactical Spork (Spoon Fork Knife) Tool *

Under $10 bucks, this is a cool gift for the zombie/prepper folks. All in one unit. Read the reviews! :lol: 

Link: https://amzn.to/2ko7gUt


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2017)

Gravity Hook 

No use for this, but I still want one. Why? No idea why! :LOL2: 

Link: https://amzn.to/2knYN3X


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 13, 2017)

i like the grappling hook. again, why i dont know.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 13, 2017)

I am totally mezmerized by the *grappling hook* !!!
I think everybody should have one in their car in the glove box !! (you never know).

I saw a Navy Seals movie the other night where they used those
grappling hooks to scale walls and ship hulls. very interesting.
I can barely hold a paddle - much less pull my own weight up a rope !! :LMFAO:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 13, 2017)

The grapple = useless

The K-bar spork/knife looks awesome. I keep a titanium spoon/fork on my boat. Makes eating those beanie weenies much easier.
https://amzn.to/2l22IVR


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for posting. I've been looking for something to hold my sunglasses.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2017)

This one is a need in my opinion. Comes in a two pack and they are less then $9 each. I like the fact that it comes with a visor holder, that way I know where it is at all times. Im one of those that buys things and never remembers where I put them. Hence why I have a dozen flashlights, leathermans...etc. :LOL2: 

Link: https://amzn.to/2lIYwMU






[youtube]UDmx8Tc95lo[/youtube]


----------



## richg99 (Feb 26, 2017)

This device goes into the totally Cool, and VERY useful device category.

I've bought and given away at least five or six. I have one in each vehicle and it is used EVERY DAY. I bought two more today, one for one son, and another for the next friend or relative that sees it and wants one. Great for stocking stuffers, too.

You slip a provided metal plate into the back-side of your phone's case. Put the case back on. Slide the large ( or small) grippers onto your vehicle's vent slots...and just hold your phone up to the device.

Viola, your phone is held magnetically onto the front of your vent. To remove, you simply tilt the phone sideways. Don't pull straight away, because you will pull the device right off of the vent finds.

One of the very useful things that I have ever purchased. Inexpensive, too. richg99

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K3YOA8K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 27, 2017)

thats pretty neat!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm in the process of mounting some neodymium in my boat. Phone holder, lure holder, tools, knives. Been searching through Amazon for the magnets.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jonah.... plenty on eBay....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/lot-100-50-10mm-X-3mm-Neodymium-Disc-Strong-Rare-Earth-N35-Small-Fridge-Magnets-/191570155765?var=&hash=item2c9a7898f5:m:mGIYH0Nwt6_sWFrkVhLDnOA

richg99


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2017)

Never mind the kids, I want this! :LOL2: Bunch O Balloons!

[youtube]WTHkY42X8FI[/youtube]











*Link:* https://amzn.to/2lZyxz8


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 2, 2017)

i wonder how well that works. i dont mind sitting there filling balloons for my daughter and spraying her with the house. LOL


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 2, 2017)

lovedr79 said:


> i wonder how well that works. i dont mind sitting there filling balloons for my daughter and spraying her with the house. LOL



They work great just seen and used them for the first time a few months back.


----------



## Dennis8269 (Mar 3, 2017)

I could have used that hook the other day when i couldnt get my bass up over some brush 5 ft off the bank. ended up breaking the link trying to get it free. A hook and a rope woulda worked to clear it


----------



## richg99 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hung up...

If you are not carrying a boat hook/stick anchor or something with a "hook" on the end, you may want to consider adding one. Saves me at least once a fishing day when I get jammed up with over-hanging trees or shallow reefs.

A piece of PVC and a couple of fittings is a good start.

richg99


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2017)

Now this is cool and handy and its only $20. 

Link: https://amzn.to/2m2wmt4






[youtube]0cI3i5C8_H8[/youtube]


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 9, 2017)

Cool


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jim said:


> Now this is cool and handy and its only $20.
> 
> Link: https://amzn.to/2m2wmt4




Had to look @ the youtube video to figure out the point to that but once I did I agree - that thing is pretty damn cool and definitely useful.


----------



## Darryle (Mar 10, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is cool and handy and its only $20.
> ...


They also make one for conduit and such


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 11, 2017)

I nominate this. HAHAH.

(Stolen from Jim's "what is this" post back in Oct '16.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> I nominate this. HAHAH.
> 
> (Stolen from Jim's "what is this" post back in Oct '16.



I found out what that is and what it's used for. :shock: 

At first I was kind of surprised but then when it was claimed it all made sense.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 11, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> I nominate this. HAHAH.
> 
> (Stolen from Jim's "what is this" post back in Oct '16.


The next monthly giveaway. Lol


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 11, 2017)

Jim said:


> I found out what that is and what it's used for. :shock:
> 
> At first I was kind of surprised but then when it was claimed it all made sense.




Curiosity is killing me,what is it?


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Mar 11, 2017)

Jim said:


> Now this is cool and handy and its only $20.
> 
> Link: https://amzn.to/2m2wmt4
> 
> ...




That actually looks useful for work. The weight isn't bad and it would fit in my tool box without having to take something else out.


----------



## stinkfoot (Mar 11, 2017)

S&MFISH said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I found out what that is and what it's used for. :shock:
> ...


 Me 3! come on Jim, spill the beans. I even searched the old thread to see if you had said there and nope!


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



It's a dabber. Potheads use it for something. Google dabber and I think you can put two and two together. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2017)

This one is a must, especially for me, the guy with limited tools. :LOL2: 

Link: https://amzn.to/2mTMa2h

Link: https://amzn.to/2ms27k7











[youtube]xgtrQwTvqAs[/youtube]


----------



## richg99 (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah, that'll fit everywhere. NOT. 

Let us know how that works out for you. Ha Ha
Ríchg99


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2017)

This I want and Would think can always be useful. Talk about never leave home without it.........

*Link:* https://amzn.to/2pRKN94


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 25, 2017)

^^ looks like Batman and a boy scout got together to design a belt buckle


----------

